# My Cherry Pee is complete!!!



## saintprovogirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Was super worried that my Skeeter Pee would never clear...but it did! I had used Sparkolloid (positive charge) and it helped a little. A week later I added Bentonite (negative charge) and the next day...WALL-AH! I am completely addicted to this recipe and starting another this week.


----------



## lloyd (Jan 5, 2011)

that stuff is BEAUTIFUL!! I'm looking forward to my first batch Ill use the lees from my Pineapple wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good, there you go posing again.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 5, 2011)

How does the cherry compare to regular?

Have you done any other flavors?


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 6, 2011)

abefroman said:


> How does the cherry compare to regular?
> 
> Have you done any other flavors?



No, I haven't yet. I'm planning on starting a batch this week though so I gotta start thinking about that. The cherry was my first batch so I couldn't tell you how it compares unfortunately.


----------



## Mikael (Apr 15, 2011)

hey!, would it at al be possible if you shared the cherry reci'pee'? would love to try it, it looks so good!!!! also looking for green apple recipee. imma keep on looking, but if anyone knows, would love to hear back! cheers!

Mikael


p.s. first batch of pee going great!!!!! thanks for all your help guys in the chat room!!!


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a winning recipie.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 16, 2011)

Mikael said:


> thanks for all your help guys in the chat room!!!



theres a chat room ??


----------



## Arne (Apr 16, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> theres a chat room ??



Yep putter, the address for it is down the forum on chit chat. It is one of the stickies by St. Allie. It has b een in use in the evenings most nites. Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone that has even been on a 72 hr hold is welcome there!

If ya know what I mean!!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirthomas42 (May 17, 2011)

What did you change to make it cherry? Whole cherries? Cherry juice? I'm thinking of doing cherry for my next pee, but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## abefroman (May 17, 2011)

Sirthomas42 said:


> What did you change to make it cherry? Whole cherries? Cherry juice? I'm thinking of doing cherry for my next pee, but not sure how to go about it.



You can either use the lees from cherry wine if you made one, or you can do an F-pac, I used a raspberry F-pac on a pee made with Cab Franc lees and it came out really well, nice rapsberry flavor, not too overpowering though.


----------

